# pumpkin seeds?



## baileybeans93 (Nov 7, 2010)

hey so is it ok to feed my bunny sam pumpkin seed?


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm not 100% but i don't think they are supposed to eat seeds.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 7, 2010)

half the people here will tell u yes...the other half will tell you no.....ive given my buns 1 every now and then.but very seldom...only cuz i want them all to myself....i buy them in bulk from Sprouts.


----------



## Jaded (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes its ok to give your rabbit pumkin seeds, they are a good dewormer.
I use them to deworm my rabbits.


----------



## Tweetiepy (Nov 12, 2010)

Cooked or raw? - with or without the shell?


----------



## khaelbee (Nov 12, 2010)

after halloween this year, my boyfriend and i cooked up all our seeds from carving pumpkins... we made 2 trays. one of salted seeds, one of plain seeds. we gave the plain seeds to his bunny, sammy, and she seemed to love them. we only gave her a SMALL handful every couple of days. Max has had them too and he loves them.


----------

